#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  فروش انواع لامپ تصویرهای تلویزیون‌های CRT از 21تا29 اینچ اسلیم و معمولی

## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام. انواع لامپ تصویر برای تلویزیونهای CRT از 21 تا 29 اینچ اسلیم و تخت موجود میباشد.
این لامپها عمدتا نو و تست شده هستند و بعد از اتمام آنها دیگر اضافه نخواهد شد.
هر چه سریع تر برای خرید اقدام کنید. 
در ضمن امکان ارسال فقط برای نقاطی از کشور عزیزمان فراهم است که خط اتوبوس برون شهری مستقیم یا انبار تعلونی ها را داشته باشند و برای حومه شهرهای بزرگ امکان پذیر نیست.
 با این حال جهت خرید هماهنگ کنید.
برای سفارش به تاپیک زیر مراجعه نمایید:
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk43931-61/#post453762
یا با ما تماس بگیرید:
03145464881

----------

*beki123*,*ma1369*,*modern.co*,*کـیهان*

----------


## صابری

قیمت لامپ تصویرها به قرار زیر است:

لامپ 29اسلیم 130,000 تومان


لامپ29تخت 100,000 تومان


لامپ21تخت 55,000 تومان

لامپ21اسلیم 50,000 تومان

لامپ25تخت 60,000 تومان

لامپ25معمولی 40,000 

لامپ 21تخت ال جی وسامسونگ 60,000 تومان

لامپ15تخت 40,000 تومان
*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*

----------

*BagheriGH*,*ehsanarn*,*ma1369*,*modern.co*,*mohssen*,*V.GHAEDY*,*کـیهان*

----------


## صابری

سلام. مدتی است لامپ تصویر موجودی ندارم. لطفا سوال نفرمایید. 
با تشکر.

----------

*sovietiran*

----------

